# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پردیس شریف یا امیرکبیر...هزینه شهریه و شرایط برای ایثارگران...فوری!!!!

## AmiR_KHD

*سلام.


خواهشا دوستانی که اطلاعاتی دارن در میون بزارن ...شدیدا نیازمندم...


دانشجو های پردیس شریف یا امیرکبیر توی خوده همون دانشگاه تحصیل میکنن؟؟ کنار دانشجوهای دیگه ان یا کلاساشون جداس؟


شهریه شون چطور هست؟؟ توی کل 4 ساله گرفتنه مدرک چقدر خرج داره؟ 

فرزندان جانباز کاملا رایگان هست تحصیلشون؟؟ یا محدودیت داره؟؟
*

----------


## Navid2016

> *سلام.
> 
> 
> خواهشا دوستانی که اطلاعاتی دارن در میون بزارن ...شدیدا نیازمندم...
> 
> 
> دانشجو های پردیس شریف یا امیرکبیر توی خوده همون دانشگاه تحصیل میکنن؟؟ کنار دانشجوهای دیگه ان یا کلاساشون جداس؟
> 
> 
> ...


تا اونجا که میدونم جدا میکنن چون فاصله ی علمی بین پردیس و روزانه این دانشگاهها شدیدا بالاست مخصوصا تو مقاطع ارشد  ودکترا.
بخش سومو از بنیاد شهید بپرسین. هزینشم دو تا سه برابر دانشگاه آزاده.
تو رشته های فنی مدرک پردیسها از نظر اعتبار در درجه آخر قرار داره هیچ دانشگاهی حتی غیرانتفاعی به عنوان هیات علمی استخدام نمیشن .تو مجلس هم گیر داده بودن به اعتبار این مدارک . بحث تجربی و پردیسای پزشکی کاملا جداست.

----------


## AmiR_KHD

آپ

----------

